# Need help on UK Degrees Attestation



## jazzyjef (Aug 12, 2009)

I will hopefully be getting a job in Abu Dhabi in the next month or so and I need to get my UK bachelors and masters degrees attested. I want to do this in the UK before I come over. 

I believe the process is:

1. Get my original degrees attested by a UK solicitor - (do I need both bachelors and masters degrees attested)
2. Go to the UAE embassy in London who verify this (do I get a stamp on the original degree or a copy 
3. Go to the Ministry of Affairs and Ministry of Education in Abu Dhabi where they verify this (do I get more stamps on my original degrees?)

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You will need to get the certificate(s) firstly verified by a solicitor or notary public.

Then you need to go to the Foreign & Commonwealth office (think it has moved to Milton Keynes) to have the item attested.

Then you go to the UAE embassy in London.

If your masters is in the same subject as your batchelor's, only need to get the master done.

It isn't done on the front of the document (well, mine wasn't), so don't panic about having stamps and signatures across the front of your degree


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

for the visa purpose, they just need one certificate, so i think attesting masters will be a good idea.


----------



## Debzbuchanan (Aug 17, 2009)

We are moving to Dubai next week and went through a company called Jestom Express to get all our certificates attested. They deal with all aspects of the process including getting the certificates notarised by a solicitor. They provided us with an exceptionally good service as we live quite a distance from Milton Keynes and London and saved us the trip from going down south! They also provide a 7-10 day service (considerably cheaper than the express service, which we had no choice in paying for which took only 3 days!). Would definitely recommend them for anyone who does not want to travel and wait in long queues. There are other companies who do this process however we found Jestom to be the quickest and cheapest.

Good Luck with your move!!!!


----------



## jazzyjef (Aug 12, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> You will need to get the certificate(s) firstly verified by a solicitor or notary public.
> 
> Then you need to go to the Foreign & Commonwealth office (think it has moved to Milton Keynes) to have the item attested.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. Do you know if the UAE Embassy will legalise the document if I hand deliver the document and wait at the embassy?


----------



## jazzyjef (Aug 12, 2009)

Debzbuchanan said:


> We are moving to Dubai next week and went through a company called Jestom Express to get all our certificates attested. They deal with all aspects of the process including getting the certificates notarised by a solicitor. They provided us with an exceptionally good service as we live quite a distance from Milton Keynes and London and saved us the trip from going down south! They also provide a 7-10 day service (considerably cheaper than the express service, which we had no choice in paying for which took only 3 days!). Would definitely recommend them for anyone who does not want to travel and wait in long queues. There are other companies who do this process however we found Jestom to be the quickest and cheapest.
> 
> Good Luck with your move!!!!


Thanks for this Debz. I will probably do this myself as I live fairly close to both offices. Good luck with your move - must be exciting for you! By the way, where will you be staying and did you manage to get a good deal on your accomodation - I hear rents have fallen quite a bit. If you have any kids, have you managed to get them in school. 
I've got all this to look forward to!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

You need a notary public to attest that certificates have been issued by proper UK educational bodies. You need only use a photocopy, except in the case of a marriage certificate which must be the original. These attested copies need to be taken to the FCO in Milton Keynes who attach an apostille to the rear. These then need to be taken to the UAE embassy in Knightsbridge (not the main embassy bu tthe certificates section round the corner) where they will sign them. Allow 30 mins for the notary, a couple of hours for the FCO and the UAE Embassy can do a same day service or, for less cash, later that week. It's pretty expensive all in!
If you get to the embassy before midday, you can get your documents back later that day for an extra fee. I don't think they do while you wait though.


----------



## Debzbuchanan (Aug 17, 2009)

jazzyjef said:


> Thanks for this Debz. I will probably do this myself as I live fairly close to both offices. Good luck with your move - must be exciting for you! By the way, where will you be staying and did you manage to get a good deal on your accomodation - I hear rents have fallen quite a bit. If you have any kids, have you managed to get them in school.
> I've got all this to look forward to!


Jazzyjef thanks for the reply, everything has been a bit rushed, we have no idea where we will initially be staying, husband's company are organising an apartment for our arrival but do not know where that will be yet!!! 

Have never been to Dubai before and do not know where we will start looking, company also stated that they will help with looking for a school, this will depend on which area we choose to live. Never been this disorganised in my life but really looking forward to the whole experience.

All the best with your move and I hope everything goes smoothly.


----------

